# best heater. titanium ?



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Going to buy a new heater for my 55 when I renovate. I have 2 eheim jagers (150w & 125w) in my 36 but they seem to confuse me when I'm trying to calibrate them. Would a titanium one be worth it or just any run of the mill heater do. I'd like to have the water stay at 78 +/- 1° if that's possible. The less heat fluctuation the better.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Frankly, I've had the best luck with Jagers, have several that are close to 20 y/o.

I don't care what the dial on the heater says, I just go by the separate thermometer in the tank. I'd not worry so much about those tiny fluctuations - up here in NE heating tanks is tough as the ambient room temperature varies so much that it is difficult to find the exact right heater size.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

I live in New England also so I got a 150w and a 125w jager for my 36 and I have a big 200w in my 55. The 200w is very old though and I want to replace it before the winter


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I bought a titanium one and just like nodima said the material doesn't matter, what matters is the temperature. Mine also has a controller with pretty lights and a cool dial to control the temperature. It's set on 81 and the temp in the tank and sump is 78.4ish. Control your heater in relation to your external thermometers.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

somebody said:


> I bought a titanium one and just like nodima said the material doesn't matter, what matters is the temperature. Mine also has a controller with pretty lights and a cool dial to control the temperature. It's set on 81 and the temp in the tank and sump is 78.4ish. Control your heater in relation to your external thermometers.


 Warmer climates 3w/gal, colder climates 5w/gal. Find where here you fall and get one accordingly. ( climates=tanks ambient temperature)

Best heater?
Depends, the one that gives you a constant and stable reading while being accurate on the dial and lasts forever while drawing low power. If/when you find one let me know.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Will answer this question with 2 brand of heaters that have malfunctioned one too many times.

1. Marineland Visiterm. Great when it works, but sadly within a year, poof, stops working. Marineland always replaced it, they are very nice. But again, replacement will work....poof after a few months.

2. Top fin ---- fish killer.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Out of curiosity are you keeping fish that are overly sensitive to temperature changes?

My tanks are in the basement (walkout), and the ambient temperature changes drastically over a year low 60's to 80's. There is no way I could "set it, and forget it" with a heater, they all will take adjustments depending on what the room temps are doing. I'd have to check, but I don't think my 180 has more than a single 250watt heater in it. It does have a Mag 18 running which probably helps add some heat to tank.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd check out the Aqueon Pro line of heaters if you haven't already.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've had 2 Aqueons malfunction just since January of this year. One quit working, and one turned on and did not shut off! It was on my aquaponics tilapia tank, just caught it by luck, but the temp was already 95... It was not a Pro line, I don't think... got it from Petco. I'm still terrified of all heaters because of this...


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just trying to keep the temp as close to a constant as possible. That's all. I'm prob going to go with a 150w-175w jager. I've always been curious over titanium ones though.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Inline vs titanium vs glass is nothing but a sales ploy. And it works! With heaters, as previously stated, you want a more stable temperature rather than a material. Stop by the product reviews section to see a reliable one.

This thread got me thinking and when I got home I checked mine. It has been set, religiously, on 80°f, my two thermometers indicated that the temperature of the water was 78.3/78.6. I cranked it up to 82, on the nifty led controller, to 82 and now i have 80.3 in the display and 79.8 in the sump. And it's titanium. In my other tank I have a glass thermometer (not sure on the brand) and the dial is set 3/4 the way up. It's reading 79. They've been set up the same amount of time and neither has shown any bit of inconsistency throughout their life. Just a slight calibration issue that is user fixed.

Lessons learned:
The $120 heater is no better than the $20 second hand one. But a good thermometer is worth every penny.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Now do you suggest 2 heaters or just one big one. Ex: 2 150w or 1 300w


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Assuming your 55 is 48 x 12 footprint, one will be ok. Also as long as you have decent circulation. 2 wouldn't hurt but not needed by any means. I have 1 in my 55 (48 x 12), 200w I believe, don't quote me though.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes that's exactly the footprint. The jager I use on my 36 bow keeps the water at 78 with only a .5-.8 fluctuation. Calibrating them can be a pain. Hey somebody do you have any clue how to use the search engine for the forum or know who to ask? I know its off topic but it would make my life so much easier. I wouldn't have to ask a question but insted just look it up.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I'm on my phone and the way I search is going to advanced search after the magnifying glass in the top right and typing in key words or a question. Google pops up but only with answers from cf. On the desktop view the hyperlink up top says search. Click. Ask your question. Profit.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Woow!! Seriously. I've tried for months and just thought my key words went to the usual Google search. So friggin simple and so glad I asked. I was nervous about asking in fear of getting some jerk calling me a idiot.

Thank you so much somebody .... When the tanks done can I pm on how to post pics haha


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Well of ya want drama........hahaha idiot. Nah I'm kidding. Can't wait to see pics. Good luck


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha wiseguy. I budgeted everything out this a.m. should be up and running ready to add fish by mid November early December. Keep you in the loop


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> I've had 2 Aqueons malfunction just since January of this year. One quit working, and one turned on and did not shut off! It was on my aquaponics tilapia tank, just caught it by luck, but the temp was already 95... It was not a Pro line, I don't think... got it from Petco. I'm still terrified of all heaters because of this...


The regular Aqueon heaters have a glass tube, whereas the PRO models have a black-finish metal tube and are made in Italy rather than China.


----------

